# طريقة جديدة للحصول على الطاقة .......



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .

احدى الطرق للحصول على الطاقة من المياه الجارية لكن بدون ربط مولد بل للحصول على ضغط الماء
من خلال الخراطيم الحلزونية ثم استغلالها .







البغدادي:55:


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (23 فبراير 2007)

رائع اخي البغدادي
يشبه نواعير هيت لكنه مصمم بطريقه حديثة


----------



## makkacom (24 فبراير 2007)

جميل جدا اعتقد ان تكلفته أقل بكثير من التوربين المائي


----------



## phantom2006 (10 مارس 2007)

ممتاز هذا الفكر 
اذا احتجت لتبادل الافكار راسلنى

يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني في المشاركات
أرجو التواصل في الملتقى لتعم الفائدة

المشرفة


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

دعوة للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع عن كيفية استغلال طاقة الماء الذي نحصل عليه بهذه الطريقة .

طبعا والمستفيد الأكبر من يكون منزله بقرب النهر حيث يستغني عن الطاقة الكهربائية وينعم بالطاقة 

الجديدة مدى الدهر .

وضحت لكم الصورة بشكل اكثر استعاب .

تمنياتي لكم المساهمة والأفكار النيرة .:77: 









البغدادي:2:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (20 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الفاضل...
بصراحة موضوع رائع جدا والعلم في الشئ خير من الجهل فيه....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 سبتمبر 2007)

هذا عمل طيب ، ....
هذا المخطط لآلة مخصصة لنقل الماء من النهر إلى خزانات أو لري الأراضي الزراعية فوراً . وهي لا تولد طاقة إنما هي مثل النواعير الموجودة في بلدنا سوريا - في مدينة حماة . 
الفرق بينهما أن تلك النواعير تولد طاقة إذ ترفع الماء إلى مستوى أعلى من مستوى النهر وتمرره إلى أقنية مكشوفة تمهيداً لنقله إلى مكان آخر ويمكن اسغلال الطاقة الكامنة في الماء المرفوع إلى الأعلى بتوليد الطاقة عند إسقاطه على عنفة كابلان مثلاً.

لكم التحية


----------



## أحمد محمد الحمداني (16 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعاً
السلام عليكم ياأستاذي العزيز
لدي أسئلة حول مشروعك::
1.معدل الأرتفاع المنتج(head)؟؟؟؟
2.هل هذه الدائرة الحلزونية مكونة من أنبوب بقطر8 أنج فقط أم يتناقص تدريجياً؟؟؟؟

وأقول لك ياأستاذي أنا طالب في الكلية التقنية/قسم الوقود والطاقة/كركوك
وأعمل مفصل أنابيب ولحام
بمعنى أنا أستطيع أن أنفذ هذا العمل بيدي بأقرب فرصة متاحة 

مع أطيب التمنيات في أسمى معانيها
سلامي
العراقي


----------

